# Perfect Baby Jacket - K



## marianna mel (Sep 26, 2013)

Here is my latest newborn baby design ~ perfect for a boy or girl. Knitted in Aran weight yarn (10ply)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/perfect-baby-boy-or-girl-jacket

free pattern


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Adorable and so many possibilities, thank you.


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

What a nice pattern. Love the color!


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

How awesome is this little jacket! I assume you've been watching how much fun we've all been having with your All-in-One jacket - this one is definitely in my library too! I particularly like that it's done in aran weight. Nice  Hope to see more sizes in the future - loving your patterns!


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

This is awesome! Why did you not post in the Designer's Pattern Shop? We aren't supposed to post our designs in the Picture's Section.


----------



## Tapraol (Mar 15, 2013)

Very nice jacket!


----------



## marianna mel (Sep 26, 2013)

I must admit to being a little confused about this laurelarts - I tried the 'Help' section but couldn't see what I needed there. Am I missing something - is there an information or rules section I am unaware of? All forums seem to be a little different.I don't want to post in the wrong place....


----------



## CARABELLA (Sep 9, 2011)

Love it, am itching to go up and get the yarn to start one.


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

marianna mel said:


> I must admit to being a little confused about this laurelarts - I tried the 'Help' section but couldn't see what I needed there. Am I missing something - is there an information or rules section I am unaware of? All forums seem to be a little different.I don't want to post in the wrong place....


You are a designer (marvelous, I must say) and you have regular status, so your designs should go in our Designer's Pattern Shop, located here:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-107-1.html
At the start of every section there is a post with the rules, the Pictures section clearly states not to post our designs here. 
My suggestion is to read the rules of each section before posting and you will see what is appropriate


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

Thank you once again for such a good pattern, have you noticed how some of us knitters have been trying to knit sleeves on the sleeve less top, I tried just today, did short sleeves. Quite frankly dont like the sleeve less with sleeves. You designed that one to stay sleeve less.


----------



## Frannyward (Mar 22, 2012)

Thank you so much for such a lovely pattern.


----------



## marianna mel (Sep 26, 2013)

laurelarts - thank you - off to read more .....

maryann - I have tried to add sleeves to the all-in-one top several times but I have not got it right yet! So far ......
Lots of people have asked for a more boyish pattern so this is what I have come up with. The sleeves are a very nice shape, and I am happy with the outcome. 

Happy Knitting everyone. Marianna


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

marianna mel said:


> laurelarts - thank you - off to read more .....
> 
> maryann - I have tried to add sleeves to the all-in-one top several times but I have not got it right yet! So far ......
> Lots of people have asked for a more boyish pattern so this is what I have come up with. The sleeves are a very nice shape, and I am happy with the outcome.
> ...


YOU happy with the outcome, so are we.
I will be trying this new one out, it can also be for a girl, just change the color. Thank you for listening to us, much appreciated.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Lovely cardi! :thumbup:


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

:thumbup:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Love your little jackets, thank you for sharing them with us.


----------



## cbd1966 (Oct 27, 2011)

Lovely! Simple but, as others have said, can be easily embellished. Thank You!
Clare


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

Your patterns are all so wonderful. I appreciate your endless generosity!


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

I see the admin moved your post to the correct section. Wonderful!!!


----------



## kmangal16 (Mar 26, 2013)

Another lovely pattern Marianna. Oh to have 36 hour days.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

What? No Seams? And adorable too?
Save >>> Bookmark >>> Print >>> KNIT!!! 

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## SandraM (Jul 23, 2011)

I can't download or print off the pattern for Perfect Baby Jacket Boy/Girl why is that?


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

SandraM said:


> I can't download or print off the pattern for Perfect Baby Jacket Boy/Girl why is that?


I was just able to download it. No problems here.


----------



## Yaya579 (Oct 2, 2011)

Thank you for sharing with us!


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Think I'm addicted to her patterns! lol


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

You my dear, are a marvel! I posted a question yesterday looking for a pattern for boys cardigans which might be a "go to" for hospitals (preemies and newborns) as well as charities etc.. Something along the lines of your top down all-in-one, but not as "pretty." Before it dissolved into a rather nasty, completely of topic area, several people shared sites to check. I wasn't able to find just the right thing- and then- here it is! Many, many thanks! Well done. I do hope you are pleased that your patterns are a/ so well written we all love them and b/ being made for charity giving. Look how you've enriched the world!



marianna mel said:


> Here is my latest newborn baby design ~ perfect for a boy or girl. Knitted in Aran weight yarn (10ply)
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/perfect-baby-boy-or-girl-jacket
> 
> free pattern


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Gorgeous little cardi


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

your patterns are all wonderful, thanks for sharing them with us.


----------



## Punkin51 (Sep 3, 2012)

I love your designs, thank you!


----------



## didevine (Sep 14, 2011)

Thank you for sharing your sweet designs--Very kind and generous of you! I have to try this soon-- not enough time in the day for me.

Did you mention the yardage for each sweater?


PS I loved your sleeveless vest sooo much I thought I would like to add sleeves too--silly me...why reinvent something sooo great!!! It's gorgeous as is and so many of us have enjoyed knitting it. Thank you.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Lovely, how clever you are.


----------



## SandraM (Jul 23, 2011)

I was successful today at downloading and printing your adorable little baby jacket. I am so addicted to your patterns - thank you so much for sharing them with us knitters. 
Husband watches rugby and I knit happily away.


----------



## amg10241 (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks, I saved it to my library


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Really cute and I love that strong shade of bluexx


----------



## marianna mel (Sep 26, 2013)

_ Can't wait to see one knitted up by one of my fellow KPers ...... _


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

marianna mel said:


> _ Can't wait to see one knitted up by one of my fellow KPers ...... _


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Now that is really precious


----------



## marianna mel (Sep 26, 2013)

Oh - that's pretty. Thank you Maryann - now I have a big silly grin all over my face.... :roll:
I like your adaptation :thumbup:


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

marianna mel said:


> Oh - that's pretty. Thank you Maryann - now I have a big silly grin all over my face.... :roll:
> I like your adaptation :thumbup:


I just felt like adding a pattern. Glad you like it.


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

Hi, my name is Char and I am a cable addict! That is adorable. Wasn't sure this was a pattern that could be improved upon- but you've done it. Please share the "recipe!" (ie: how many stitches in the repeat and the cable pattern.) Love, love LOVE it!


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

cainchar said:


> Hi, my name is Char and I am a cable addict! That is adorable. Wasn't sure this was a pattern that could be improved upon- but you've done it. Please share the "recipe!" (ie: how many stitches in the repeat and the cable pattern.) Love, love LOVE it!


Thank you but sorry but its not a true cable, I just did:
row 1) knit
2) purl
3) purl 2, (the next 2 sts) *knit the second st first, then knit the 2nd sts, then drop them off the needle, purl 2 
* repeat to the end.
repeat these 3 rows until the length required.


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

Anything that even pretends to be a cable works in my world! Well done. I will be stealing this!



maryann1701 said:


> Thank you but sorry but its not a true cable, I just did:
> row 1) knit
> 2) purl
> 3) purl 2, (the next 2 sts) *knit the second st first, then knit the 2nd sts, then drop them off the needle, purl 2
> ...


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

cainchar said:


> Anything that even pretends to be a cable works in my world! Well done. I will be stealing this!


go for it, its a no brainer pattern.


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Adorable, truly perfect for a baby!


----------



## RhondaC (May 1, 2014)

Love your patterns, easy to follow for a beginner


----------



## lexiemae (Aug 14, 2013)

Fantastic.............how many of us have part balls of Aran wool we just had to 'start' to finish a project.
I for one am so pleased, thank you very much )


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Lovely! Great color, too!


----------



## NJQuiet1 (Feb 15, 2013)

Another lovely pattern...thank you!


----------

